# Tác dụng của kẽm đối với da mụn và sẹo có diệu kỳ như lời đồn?



## thuypham (27/11/18)

Không những là một chất dinh dưỡng đóng vai trò quan trọng trong cơ thể, kẽm còn có thể giúp duy trì sức khỏe của cơ quan lớn nhất của bạn: làn da.
Kẽm được biết nhiều với vai trò bảo vệ hệ miễn dịch của cơ thể bằng cách chống lại các tế bào xấu. Bên cạnh đó, khoáng chất này còn là một trong những thành phần điều trị mụn trứng cá được nghiên cứu rộng rãi nhất. Thực hư về tác dụng của kẽm đối với việc điều trị mụn là như thế nào? Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu thêm về thành phần chống mụn này, bao gồm cả lợi ích từ việc dùng thực phẩm bổ sung và các sản phẩm bôi tại chỗ mà bạn có thể thử ở nhà.

*ZINC LÀ GÌ?*
Zinc hay kẽm được coi là chất dinh dưỡng thiết yếu mà cơ thể không tự nhiên sản xuất hoặc lưu trữ. Vì lý do này, bạn phải cung cấp kẽm cho cơ thể thông qua nhiều hình thức. Mặc dù hầu hết mọi người nhận được lượng kẽm cần thiết thông qua chế độ ăn uống, số khác lại nhận thấy uống thực phẩm bổ sung tạm thời sẽ tiện lợi hơn.



​Kẽm là thành phần cần thiết cho nhiều hoạt động của cơ thể, bao gồm: Biếu thức gen, phản ứng enzim, chức năng miễn dịch, tổng hợp protein, tổng hợp DNA, làm lành vết thương, tăng trưởng và phát triển. Kẽm cũng có đặc tính kháng viêm. Điều này có thể giúp làm giảm một số mẩn đỏ và kích ứng liên quan đến mụn trứng cá vừa đến nặng. Nó thậm chí có thể giúp điều trị các vết sẹo mụn. Kẽm cũng được sử dụng cho các tình trạng viêm da khác, bao gồm: nám, bệnh rosacea, viêm da tiết bã, eczema.



​*ẢNH HƯỞNG CỦA DẠNG THỨC ĐẾN TÁC DỤNG ĐIỀU TRỊ MỤN CỦA KẼM*
Một nghiên cứu năm 2012 báo cáo rằng, kẽm uống có hiệu quả tác động đến các dạng viêm và vi khuẩn gây mụn. Một nghiên cứu trước đó cho thấy, kẽm uống có hiệu quả đối với người bị mụn trứng cá nhẹ. Thế nhưng trong cả hai trường hợp, uống kẽm đi kèm với một số tác dụng phụ như buồn nôn và ói mửa.

Sử dụng thuốc điều trị tại điểm có ít tác dụng phụ hơn nhưng hiệu quả không bằng bổ sung qua đường uống. Nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là thuốc bôi không hiệu quả. Ngoài các đặc tính kháng viêm, kẽm bôi tại điểm có thể giúp loại bỏ vi khuẩn gây mụn và giảm sản xuất dầu.

Tùy thuộc vào mức độ nghiêm trọng của mụn, tình trạng lại da, thói quen ăn uống mà bạn nên sử dụng những hình thức bổ sung phù hợp. Bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ hoặc bác sĩ da liễu để xác định đúng loại kẽm cần dùng.

*CÁCH THỨC DÙNG KẼM ĐỂ TRỊ MỤN*
Nếu bạn muốn bổ sung kẽm vào chu trình trị mụn, bạn cần chọn cách thức phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình.

Ví dụ: Kẽm bổ sung qua chế độ ăn uống có thể hiệu quả hơn cho mụn trứng cá nặng. Nếu tình trạng mụn nhẹ hơn, bạn có thể chỉ cần dùng kẽm bôi là đủ. Mụn trứng cá nhẹ bao gồm mụn đầu đen, mụn đầu trắng, mụn nhọt, mụn mủ.



​Có thể mất đến ba tháng thì việc bôi thuốc mới phát huy tác dụng. Nếu bạn không nhận thấy sự khác biệt gì vào thời điểm này, hãy trao đổi với bác sĩ liệu kẽm có thực sự hiểu quả đối với cơ thể bạn. Họ có thể đề xuất thay đổi chế độ ăn uống hoặc dùng thuốc kẽm bổ sung.

*Bổ sung kẽm qua chế độ ăn uống*
Theo Viện Y tế Quốc gia của Mỹ về chế độ ăn uống bổ sung, lượng kẽm đề nghị hằng ngày phụ thuộc vào tuổi và giới tính của bạn.



​Trước khi xem xét một chế độ ăn uống bổ sung, hãy xác định xem chế độ ăn của bạn đã cung cấp đủ lượng kẽm cần thiết hay chưa. Cơ thể có thể hấp thu kẽm hiệu quả hơn từ các loại thực phẩm so với từ thực phẩm bổ sung.

Các loại thực phẩm giàu kẽm: Đậu, sản phẩm từ sữa, ngũ cốc, các loại hạt, hàu, gia cầm, thịt đỏ…



​*Tác dụng phụ và nguy cơ tiềm ẩn:*
Mặc dù là dưỡng chất quan trọng, nạp quá nhiều kẽm cũng có thể gây ra nhiều phản ứng tiêu cực.

Đối với thanh thiếu niên, lượng tiêu thụ tối đa là 34mg. Đối với người trưởng thành, con số này có thể nới rộng lên 40mg. Nếu như bạn ăn hoặc uống quá nhiều kẽm, bạn có thể gặp một số tình trạng: đau bụng, tiêu chảy, nhức đầu, ăn mất ngon, buồn nôn, ói mửa, đau dạ dày. Quá nhiều kẽm thậm chí còn có thể ảnh hưởng đến mức cholesterol khỏe mạnh (HDL).



​*Dùng chất bổ sung kẽm*
Bác sĩ có thể khuyên bạn nên dùng thuốc kẽm bổ sung chỉ khi bạn không nhận đủ dưỡng chất này từ chế độ ăn uống. Ví dụ nếu bạn bị Crohn, khả năng hấp thu kẽm từ thực phẩm sẽ không hoạt động tốt. Bạn chỉ nên uống kẽm hoặc các chất bổ sung khác dưới sự giám sát của bác sĩ. Bởi dùng thực phẩm bổ sung khi cơ thể bạn không thiếu sẽ không mang lại tác dụng gì, thậm chí dư thừa có thể gây ra tác dụng phụ.



​Một số dẫn xuất kẽm bổ sung phổ biến: zinc acetate, zinc gluconate, zinc sulfate.

Theo Văn phòng Bổ sung Chế độ ăn uống, không có một dẫn xuất nào được cho là tốt hơn loại khác. Điều quan trọng là đảm bảo bạn không dùng sản phẩm có nhiều loại kẽm. Bởi điều này có thể dẫn đến quá liều.

*Tác dụng phụ và nguy cơ tiềm ẩn:*
Sử dụng quá liều các chất bổ sung có thể dẫn đến các tác dụng phụ về tiêu hóa tương tự việc ăn uống dư thừa thực phẩm chứa kẽm. Ngoài ra, quá nhiều kẽm cũng có thể khiến bạn có nguy cơ bị các tác dụng thần kinh như yếu, tê ở chi. Hãy trao đổi với bác sĩ trước khi bổ sung thuốc kẽm. Vì chất bổ sung kẽm có thể phản ứng với một số loại thuốc kê toa khác như thuốc kháng sinh và thuốc dùng cho bệnh tự miễn.



​*Sản phẩm kẽm bôi ngoài da*
Nếu bạn bị mụn nhẹ và đã bổ sung đầy đủ kẽm từ chế độ ăn uống, bạn có thể xem xét sử dụng thuốc bôi. Tuy nhiên tất cả các sản phẩm dùng cho da đều có tiềm năng gây ra tác dụng phụ, ngay cả khi bạn có làn da khỏe mạnh. Đừng quên dùng thử sản phẩm để kiểm tra kích ứng.



​Cách thực hiện kiểm tra kích ứng:

Chọn một khu vực nhỏ trên da ví dụ vùng hàm.
Bôi một lượng nhỏ sản phẩm và chờ trong 24 giờ.
Nếu không có tác dụng phụ gì xảy ra, bạn có thể dùng cho toàn gương mặt. Nhưng nếu bạn bị đỏ, phát ban hoặc nổi mề đay, hãy ngưng dùng sản phẩm.

Đừng quên tuân thủ hướng dẫn trên bao bì sản phẩm. Một số sản phẩm được dùng ít thường xuyên hơn những sản phẩm khác hay một số chỉ nên dùng vào buổi tối.

Các sản phẩm kẽm phổ biến có thể kể đến: Formula 10.0.06 One Smooth Operator Pore Clearing Face Scrub, Dermalogica Medibac Sebum Clearing Masque, DermaZinc Cream.




​*Tác dụng phụ và nguy cơ tiềm ẩn:*
Giống như bất kỳ sản phẩm chăm sóc da nào, kẽm bôi cũng có thể gây kích ứng. Thực hiện kiểm tra như hướng dẫn ở trên có thể giảm nguy cơ gặp tác dụng phụ. Nếu da bạn thuộc loại nhạy cảm, bạn có nguy cơ cao bị kích ứng khi dùng những sản phẩm này. Dùng nhiều sản phẩm trị mụn cùng một lúc cũng có thể làm tăng nguy cơ kích ứng.




​*TỔNG KẾT*
Kẽm là một khoáng chất thiết yếu cho bên trong và ngoài cơ thể. Dưỡng chất này còn có thể giúp duy trì sức khỏe của cơ quan lớn nhất của bạn: làn da. Do tác dụng chống viêm, kẽm có lợi cho việc trị viêm mụn và sẹo có liên quan.

Trao đổi với bác sĩ da liễu để xác định trình trạng thiếu – thừa kẽm của cơ thể bạn và chọn lựa hình thức bổ sung hay cắt giảm an toàn và phù hợp nhất.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Ruby Do (7/5/21)

Kẽm là thành phần cần thiết cho nhiều hoạt động của cơ thể, bao gồm: Biếu thức gen, phản ứng enzim, chức năng miễn dịch, tổng hợp protein, tổng hợp DNA, làm lành vết thương, tăng trưởng và phát triển


----------

